# Just found this website



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi everyone.. I just found this website. Coincidently I just saw my doc yesterday and am once again trying a new med to help me with the vicious cycle of Anxiety/Panic/IBS. I really never knew that so many people live with this everyday. I have gone through Xanax, Paxil, Celexa, Effexor XR and will ween myself (after a dreaded business trip) onto Lexapro. Onset in early teens til now..Any suggestions on getting good info on this site without fighting about if we should go to war with Iraq or not?Thanks-RC


----------



## mclark (Feb 11, 2003)

Welcome RC, This is the place to be, for information, or good healthy debate. Post your questions and sit back and watch the fun. There is a lot of good info floating about here. You will get a lot of conflicting information, no doubt, but the fact is, IBS andanxiety/panic attacks do not affect everyone the same. Therefore, be attentive, let everyone state his or her case and try and sort out what you think might be best for you.example: I too suffer from IBS anxiety/panic attacks. I would have suggested EffexorER because it has helped me somewhat with A/P attacks. I have tried Paxil....argh,Manarix...argh, Serazone....little argh, and something else I don't even recall. These antis just heightened my anxiety and and made me feel like I was walking on a razor blade, so wound up, with no release valve. You have tried Effexor and it obviously didn't work for you. On the other hand some people swear by Paxil et al. On this board you will find a lot of different approaches to managing your stress besides pharmas. Go through the posts, there is enough here to keep you busy for ages. If your not comfortable with heated discussions, leave that post, you can generaly see them coming. I've only been here a little over a week, and I already know who the major culprits are. I take a different view than you however. I think there can be a lot to be learned from these discussions. If everybody subscribed to the same way of thinking, what would we ever question? Those posts are generaly at the meeting place anyway. I don't think you will find too much contraversy on the anxiety posts, mind you I'm pretty new so you never know. At any rate, it's late and I'm rambling on like an old man who never gets visitors







Just wanted to welcome you aboard and I hope the people here can be of some help. PS. While most people here are not Doctors, when posing a question, however embaressing, it helps to be specific as possible, just as you would with your Doc. A lot of people find it easier to relate to symptoms that they are having and might find it easier to answer from that perspective. I think?Regards and Welcome.......Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi Rattiecat,If meds aren't doin' it for you totally, I personally recommend relaxation therapies as well as exercise and creative pursuits. Self-hypno (available from the CBT/Self Hypno Forum here) has been significant in helping me with anxiety and depression... as has modern creative dance... from which I learned to be a performer without wetting my pants...







Sometimes talk therapy helps either with a licensed therapist or often even friends and family.Believe it or not, there is research going on this day that is bringing us closer to the understanding that when we're happy it might stimulate good health. And often that happiness needs to come from within. Welcome to the site!Best wishes, Evie


----------

